# Khổng Tú Quỳnh vừa hát, vừa bị tụt áo



## Ảnh girl xinh (3 Tháng bảy 2012)

*Trong phần biểu diễn tại đêm chung kết Miss  Teen, chiếc áo của Khổng  Tú Quỳnh bị tụt xuống khiến cô ca sĩ phải khá  vất vả khi trình bày ca  khúc*


_









Khổng Tú Quỳnh xuất hiện trong đêm chung kết Miss Teen với chiếc váy khá đẹp















Trong khi biểu diễn, chiếc áo đã bị tụt xuống















Khổng Tú Quỳnh vẫn tiếp tục hát và nhảy
_


----------



## QuangMinh1234 (15 Tháng tư 2020)

Chuyện thường ngày ở huyện mà, đó là tai nạn nghề nghiệp


----------

